# Question about Right,Left and Straight Fletch



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

'cos birds have both left and right wings.
If you compare the quill to the 'vane' part (on a cut feather)looking from the rear of the feather, left wing sticks out to the right, right wing sticks out to the left.
An easy way to remember, point an index finger up to the sky.
Extend the thumb.
Finger is vane, thumb is quill, left hand is left feather and vice versa.

If you are fletching offset or helical, right hand feathers have to be fletched right, left hand feathers have to be fletched left.
Both can be fletched straight.
As far as arrow flight is concerned, there is no practical difference between right or left helical.
Helical or offset fletching spins the arrow in flight and will aid accuracy, you will lose a little speed, but not enough to worry about.

Kev


----------



## tuneman (Jul 5, 2009)

a better question is why is there left and right spin fletching jigs?

if you think about it there shouldn't be any difference in arrow flight if they spin either way


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

For left and right wing feathers. Traditionals supposedly prefer left hand because of rest contact issues, but if you watch slow motion it really doesn't matter cause there really isn't any contact because of paradox. Physics really, google it on you tube (Archers Paradox). Really comes down to preference. I'm right handed and have always shot right helical and right wing. Even on my take down recurve. You shouldn't mix right and left though, there will be a POI (point of impact) difference which is nominal but existant. And right wing feathers just won't stay put in a left wing jig and vica-versa. Right wing and right helical will spin right(clockwise) in flight and left wing and left helical will spin to the left(counterclockwise). Just pick one and stick with it. I went to an archery shop for feathers once and the guy lost a good customer(me) cause he only stocks left wing feathers for some reason. And since my Arizona jig is right helical I had to go somewhere else, wasn't about to spend another $40 over what I already intended on spending. And hate to say it I'll never go back there cause he kinda gave me anattitude cause I DIDN'T want leftie...Hope this helped.


----------

